# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  تكفون اليوم قبل بكره  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو رغدا

ياشباب ابغى برنامج شارتات  
التريد مارضى يشتغل معي 
وتعرفون الفوركس كلها شارتات   
ارجوكم ساعدوني  
اليوم اليوم  
تحياتي

----------


## وليد الحلو

FX Solutions - FX Accucharts 7.0

----------


## ابو رغدا

اخوي برنامج الشركه مايشتغل معي يقول كلمة الرور خطا  
مع اني متاكد مليون بالميه انها صح بس مدري ليه  
وكلمت الشركه قالوا غير كلمة المرور وغيرتها بس نفس المشكله  
تكفون شوفوا لي حل  
مع اني مسحت كل برامج الحمايه

----------


## ابو لاما

عندك كمان cmsfx.com برنامجهم ينزل في ربع ساعة Forex, Online Currency Trading, Forex Trading, Currency Trading - CMS Forex 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## FaHoOoDi

> FX Solutions - FX Accucharts 7.0

 _استاذ وليد_  _انا حملة البنامج ذا من زمان ولاكن معقد للغايه ومو معرب هل نزلة الشركة نسخه معربه منه_

----------


## ابو لاما

في شارتات مجانية سريعة محتاجة جافا http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/ChartStation.html
وكمان هذا  Live forex charts, real-time forex charts, live currency charts
ودي وتقديري

----------


## ابو رغدا

ياناس مارضى البرنامج يشتغل معي ليه

----------


## ابو لاما

نزل الجافا Download Free Java Software - Sun Microsystems 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

Forex Charts
فيه مؤشرات طيبة جدا

----------


## esam 123

شيل البرنامج من على الجهاز وارجع سطبة

----------


## ابو رغدا

مشكورين شباب اكتفيت بالجافا  
البرامج مارضت تشتغل

----------

